# Helios



## SuperBane (Mar 4, 2013)

Cmon let's get some rates and package deals posted now guys!
Before & after pics too!
Glad to see the sub-forum!


----------



## grind4it (Mar 4, 2013)

They've got some stuff listed on their site. Just click the banner and it  take you to the home page. Then click the "products" on the left side of the screen.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ that


----------



## Azog (Mar 4, 2013)

So, there is a phone number listed on the site. Does that mean I can call and harass you guys when I want something?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2013)

son of a...


----------



## Helios (Mar 4, 2013)

We will work on getting some before and afters up soon!  Gotta get permissions and such 

Basic prices are as follows for Manny

1 shot diet - 100
4 week diet - 200
8 week diet - 300
12 week diet -350

Prices for Spongy are as follows

12 weeks diet - 700

The website is absolutely worthless as of right now, but we are working on it.  LOL


----------

